# Mango Landin - Utterly disgraceful security



## nuala ginty (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello Brixton people, 
On Saturday night I had all my possessions stolen at Mango Landin. As we all know its one of the worst places for this theft and the funny this is I spent the night telling all my friends to watch their stuff. 

When I alerted the security they were terrible, as where the staff. No effort was made to find my bag and when I turned to the security to ask him again to look with me he was mocking me to the other security mas. He was making a crying signal and laughing at me. This I found so deeply upsetting I can't tell you.

I went to the bar in the morning to ask for the mgt and was told they don't come in on Sunday's, the staff didn't even ask me for my contact details. I find this complete lack of respect so utterly sad.

So to all people make sure you enter Mango Landin at your peril

Nuala


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2012)

That sucks. Unfortunately sometimes you've just gotta take the hit and move on though. 

Mango Landin is a shit fucking place anyway, regardless of the attitude of their management to this incident.


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 22, 2012)

yes i am trying to move on but i was just so gobsmacked by their attitude.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> Hello Brixton people,
> On Saturday night I had all my possessions stolen at Mango Landin.


All of them? Every single possession? Next time leave stuff at home.


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2012)

Well. Not that this will really help much. But I was sitting outside a mate's place on Kellett Road on Sat morning when the neighbour came out the place next door and just stopped in his tracks. After a second or two he turned to me and said 'You know that moment when you realise that your car isn't in the place you left it the previous night?' And then calmly walked back inside.

Poor dude. The world is full of arseholes unfortunately. Something I realise more and more as I get older.

Hope you get some of your stuff back. Can you track your phone through iCloud?


----------



## silverfish (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> All of them? Every single possession? Next time leave stuff at home.


 
forgotten your empathy pills this morning


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> All of them? Every single possession? Next time leave stuff at home.


A little harsh, no?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry hear that.

I caught a guy walking off with my coat in there a few months back. The bouncers saw us having an 'altercation' and after I explained what happened they carted him off. I was actually pretty impressed. And they were very tolerant as I was pretty irate.

Considering it is my nearest pub and how infrequently I go there I guess I can't call it a fave. The staff change over a lot and can be pretty feckless but I like the owner, Suzie. She is usually away on weekends. Try popping in to see her in the week.


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> All of them? Every single possession? Next time leave stuff at home.


 
all the most important things i need like card, phone and make-up bag. So silly of me.


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 22, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Sorry hear that.
> 
> I caught a guy walking off with my coat in there a few months back. The bouncers saw us having an 'altercation' and after I explained what happened they carted him off. I was actually pretty impressed. And they were very tolerant as I was pretty irate.
> 
> Considering it is my nearest pub and how infrequently I go there I guess I can't call it a fave. The staff change over a lot and can be pretty feckless but I like the owner, Suzie. She is usually away on weekends. Try popping in to see her in the week.


 
Yes I will be going in on Tuesday. thanks for your reply 
x


----------



## clandestino (Oct 22, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> As we all know its one of the worst places for this theft and the funny this is I spent the night telling all my friends to watch their stuff.


 
I'm surprised to hear this. I didn't know Mango Landing had a bad reputation in terms of theft. I only know it as a former winner of Breastfeeding Bar Of The Year. 

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Did you report it to the police?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> A little harsh, no?


Jocularity. Should have done an emoticon. All my possessions implies every single thing she owns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> A little harsh, no?


fair comment imo


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> all the most important things i need like card, phone and make-up bag. So silly of me.


clothes. you need clothes too.


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2012)

u75 at its finest


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> all the most important things i need like card, phone and make-up bag. So silly of me.


 
Very sorry to hear that nuala, but make-up is hardly something you *need *is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Very sorry to hear that nuala, but make-up is hardly something you *need *is it?


i used to go out with a girl who had a big birthmark on her face which for years she masked with foundation. it may be that nuala ginty's got something similar.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> All of them? Every single possession? Next time leave stuff at home.


 
hilarious


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2012)

ugh. some delightful stuff here today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Very sorry to hear that nuala, but make-up is hardly something you *need *is it?


I would be well pissed off if I lost some of my favourite make up Minnie  Okay I might not _really_ _need_ it but tbh I often feel like I do!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would be well pissed off if I lost some of my favourite make up Minnie  Okay I might not _really_ _need_ it but tbh I often feel like I do!


 
Well so would I.  I was just surprised someone thought they were as important as a card and a phone, although I suppose if you're skint, you would be pissed off


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

and address book. an address book's quite important.


----------



## harpo (Oct 22, 2012)

And the attitude of Security has obviously compounded the already unpleasant experience of having the bag nicked. The OP has stated that she was basically ridiculed.  That's just shite.

OP have you got any household contents insurance that might cover your losses?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and address book. an address book's quite important.


 
Address book, keys, cards, camera, laptop, (anything possible identifying you) and anything sentimental, and anything that's expensive and you are now too skint to buy

Anyway, I hope you get it back Nuala.  May be worth taking a walk down Josephine Avenue because it may have been dumped in those big dark gardens.  Worth a try I reckon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

harpo said:


> And the attitude of Security has obviously compounded the already unpleasant experience of having the bag nicked. The OP has stated that she was basically ridiculed. That's just shite.
> 
> OP have you got any household contents insurance that might cover your losses?


 
I agree, and my insensitive comments are... insensitive.  Apologies Nuala


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> clothes. you need clothes too.


FFS. Stop being a dick.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Address book, keys, cards, camera, laptop, (anything possible identifying you) and anything sentimental, and anything that's expensive and you are now too skint to buy
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get it back Nuala. May be worth taking a walk down Josephine Avenue because it may have been dumped in those big dark gardens. Worth a try I reckon


Yep. A old girlfriend of mine had her bag nicked and we went for a search around the bins and gardens afterwards and found it. Thieves are usually only interested in cash, credit cards and phones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> FFS. Stop being a dick.


right. so for mrs m you say 'that's a bit harsh' and for lesser forms of poster it's 'ffs stop being a dick'. nice to see even-handed treatment meted out without fear or favour.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> right. so for mrs m you say 'that's a bit harsh' and for lesser forms of poster it's 'ffs stop being a dick'. nice to see even-handed treatment meted out without fear or favour.


Because you're _keeping it going_ by adding your shitty little unfunny comment after it had already been pointed out that MrsM was perhaps being insensitive. So yes, you were acting like a dick.

If you're incapable of empathising with this woman's plight or offering anything remotely constructive, I suggest you take your 'wit' elsewhere.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

My comment was probably off, but not meant that way,  but as I was moving it to the appropriate forum (it was in the Brixton noticeboard) and saw 'all my possessions' I had a mental vision of the OP in the pub surrounded by all her wordly goods, nipping off to the loo and coming back to only the clothes she stood up in, which was a comedic image. Presumably she means her bag and everything in it, which is a shitty thing to happen.
I wasn't aware Mango had a problem with bag thefts and the "As we all know its one of the worst places for this theft" surprised me as this is I think the first time I have ever heard of thefts there, even from way back before it was Mango Landin. Is this a recent development there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

i am surprised no one who's shown empathy or demanded empathy of others has suggested looking into the sia code of conduct expected from sia licenced security and the possibility of a complaint made on the basis of that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

Something I was surprised to hear recently is that if police are called to licensed premises more than a certain amount of times a year, they lose their license. Dunno how many times but it made me realise why publicans are reluctant to call the police.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i am surprised no one who's shown empathy or demanded empathy of others has suggested looking into the sia code of conduct expected from sia licenced security and the possibility of a complaint made on the basis of that.


I am surprised that you had to waste time posting up those shitty unfunny comments before getting around to offering anything useful.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Something I was surprised to hear recently is that if police are called to licensed premises more than a certain amount of times a year, they lose their license. Dunno how many times but it made me realise why publicans are reluctant to call the police.


 
That's handy to know for next time I'm being kicked out of a pub over a trivial matter.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Presumably she means her bag and everything in it, which is a shitty thing to happen.
> I wasn't aware Mango had a problem with bag thefts and the "As we all know its one of the worst places for this theft" surprised me as this is I think the first time I have ever heard of thefts there, even from way back before it was Mango Landin. Is this a recent development there?


There's been organised gangs targeting pubs and venues around Brixton and when it gets bad it can be very bad indeed. It's why the Dogstar were compelled to install ID checking at the door.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Something I was surprised to hear recently is that if police are called to licensed premises more than a certain amount of times a year, they lose their license.


They don't necessarily lose their license, but they may get restrictions and conditions imposed (e.g. the Dogstar's ID checks).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> There's been organised gangs targeting pubs and venues around Brixton and when it gets bad it can be very bad indeed. It's why the Dogstar were compelled to install ID checking at the door.


I knew about the Dogstar having a big problem with bag thieves, but always thought of Mango Landin as quite a quiet, problem-free family pub, but then my main experience of it is Summery Sunday Afternoons.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> They don't necessarily lose their license, but they may get restrictions and conditions imposed (e.g. the Dogstar's ID checks).


It does perhaps explain why publicans avoid calling the police though.


----------



## prunus (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> All of them? Every single possession? Next time leave stuff at home.


 
Ah, another person who thinks "what? All of them?" every time the station announcer says "please keep all your belongings with you at all times" I presume?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I knew about the Dogstar having a big problem with bag thieves, but always thought of Mango Landin as quite a quiet, problem-free family pub, but then my main experience of it is Summery Sunday Afternoons.


 
Not on Saturday nights; it's heaving and a very different mixture of people to that on a Thursday / Friday etc.

It's also a funny place with three entrances / exits and whilst I've left my possessions over the entire room / garden in various drunken states with no consequences, I can see why it can be a hotspot for bag theft.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

prunus said:


> Ah, another person who thinks "what? All of them?" every time the station announcer says "please keep all your belongings with you at all times" I presume?


Or 'use all available exits'. I've tried, believe me I have, but so far it's defeated me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I am surprised that you had to waste time posting up those shitty unfunny comments before getting around to offering anything useful.


i thought that one of the rationales of urban was wasting time posting up shitty unfunny comments.


----------



## keithy (Oct 22, 2012)

It's shit having your bag nicked, really crappy, and Security taking the piss would have upset me too.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It does perhaps explain why publicans avoid calling the police though.


In my experience, publicans _do_ call the police and encourage their staff to do so.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> In my experience, publicans _do_ call the police and encourage their staff to do so.


The (admittedly very few) experiences I have had where calling the police would have been appropriate the publican has been reluctant to do so. This was pre-mobile though. Now anyone can call them without having to ask the publican to do so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> As we all know its one of the worst places for this theft and the funny this is I spent the night telling all my friends to watch their stuff.


strange how that seems to have passed the internet by entirely.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The (admittedly very few) experiences I have had where calling the police would have been appropriate the publican has been reluctant to do so. This was pre-mobile though. Now anyone can call them without having to ask the publican to do so.


Well, my experience is different and I know several landlords who will immediately call the local police if something is getting out of hand - they usually have a hot line number for a quick response. I've seen it happen first hand many times.


----------



## harpo (Oct 22, 2012)

I suppose there's a difference between the landlord calling the police and the police 'having to be called' iyswim.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 22, 2012)

You clearly drink in more salubrious establishments than I have, editor!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> There's been organised gangs targeting pubs and venues around Brixton and when it gets bad it can be very bad indeed. It's why the Dogstar were compelled to install ID checking at the door.


This^^^

I've heard quite a few stories about this happening around Brixton - usually on Friday/Saturday nights, usually quite late when people are quite pissed, usually bags belonging to women


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> strange how that seems to have passed the internet by entirely.


No, it's not. I know several venues around Brixton that have been targeted by bag thieves and there's rarely been  anything on the internet about it.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep. FWIW the Hootahob had police surveillance, allegedly for bag thefts, installed into an upstairs room for a few weeks a few months back.

Not sure how successful it was mind, but I doubt Mango Landing's the worst place locally,


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This^^^
> 
> I've heard quite a few stories about this happening around Brixton - usually on Friday/Saturday nights, usually quite late when people are quite pissed, usually bags belonging to women


They're very good at it too and know all the tricks. They can often be very smartly dressed indeed, fooling people into thinking that they 'wouldn't be the type' to steal bags,


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Yep. FWIW the Hootahob had police surveillance, allegedly for bag thefts, installed into an upstairs room for a few weeks a few months back.
> 
> Not sure how successful it was mind, but I doubt Mango Landing's the worst place locally,


I'm not sure if it is or not, but if one bar upgrades its security, it's not unusual for other local bars to be hit as a result.

I think the Hoot had it bad for a while.


----------



## harpo (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> They're very good at it too and know all the tricks. They can often be very smartly dressed indeed, fooling people into thinking that they 'wouldn't be the type' to steal bags,


Some years ago when I got my bag nicked from a pub, I went to report it and the copper on duty asked me whether anyone had been standing nearby.  There had been a bunch of young suited lads standing right by us so I told her.  She dismissed it with 'oh people in suits don't steal handbags' and a derisory laugh.  

BTW my bag was found discarded with nothing missing but the cash so it's worth going to ask.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> No, it's not. I know several venues around Brixton that have been targeted by bag thieves and there's rarely been anything on the internet about it.


so the as we all know seems a bit misplaced. i don't know whether the albert's got the rep it used to have for thefts: but i think it's interesting that a few quick searches here (for 'bag stolen mango', 'bag stolen pub', 'bag stolen brixton' and varations thereof) didn't seem to show much in the way of awareness or reporting of the problem here.

perhaps if places do have this sort of reputation then it should be flagged up here.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 22, 2012)

By installed security, I meant a couple of plain clothes types occasionally venturing upstairs. I agree that the police often insist on increasing security requirements for pubs though, an escalating set of costly improvements that often require (frequently hopeless) security door staff and unwelcoming, intrusive cctv everywhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> They're very good at it too and know all the tricks. They can often be very smartly dressed indeed, fooling people into thinking that they 'wouldn't be the type' to steal bags,


on the way home from work one time i had some well-dressed, well spoken man come up and give me some patter about lost wallet money for train home etc. i was taken in but only had a couple of quid on me. some months later he came up to me and started the same chat, so i pointed out we'd already had that conversation; he made his excuses and left. some of these tricksters can be quite convincing and play on your belief that someone who is smart and charming isn't going to turn out to be a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

tarannau said:


> By installed security, I meant a couple of plain clothes types occasionally venturing upstairs. I agree that the police often insist on increasing security requirements for pubs though, an escalating set of costly improvements that often require (frequently hopeless) security door staff and unwelcoming, intrusive cctv everywhere.


having read the hackney licensing committee minutes for some months now, it's become plain that the installation of a certain level of cctv is effectively a condition of any pub license these days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> on the way home from work one time i had some well-dressed, well spoken man come up and give me some patter about lost wallet money for train home etc. i was taken in but only had a couple of quid on me. some months later he came up to me and started the same chat, so i pointed out we'd already had that conversation; he made his excuses and left. some of these tricksters can be quite convincing and play on your belief that someone who is smart and charming isn't going to turn out to be a cunt.


 
Next people will be believing bankers can be trusted because they wear suits


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Next people will be believing bankers can be trusted because they wear suits


other people wear suits too, you know. as i now know they're often the accused.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> other people wear suits too, you know. as i now know they're often the accused.


 
Yes I know.  What I meant is just because someone's wearing a suit it doesn't make them any more trustworthy than a guy wearing a hi-vis jacket and hard hat


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes I know. What I meant is just because someone's wearing a suit it doesn't make them any more trustworthy than a guy wearing a hi-vis jacket and hard hat


no. but if someone comes across as friendly, apologetic and charming - no matter what they're wearing - you'be more likely to give them the time of day than if they are snarly and disdainful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no. but if someone comes across as friendly, apologetic and charming - no matter what they're wearing - you'be more likely to give them the time of day than if they are snarly and disdainful.


 
That's like saying all men in suits come across that way and builders don't


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's like saying all men in suits come across that way and builders don't


To be honest it's not office workers or builders who are the problem. It's thieves. You can usually recognise them by their striped tops and sacks over the shoulder. But be careful! That might be a French onion seller.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

tarannau said:


> By installed security, I meant a couple of plain clothes types occasionally venturing upstairs. I agree that the police often insist on increasing security requirements for pubs though, an escalating set of costly improvements that often require (frequently hopeless) security door staff and unwelcoming, intrusive cctv everywhere.


The police have compelled some venues to install extra security measures or face having their licensing hours cut back. Venues hate it, the staff hate it and the punters hate it and it doesn't always make that much difference.

Mind you, the punters have to take some of the blame. One Brixton venue ended up hiring someone to go around and ask people to pick up their bags because they'd left them some distance from where they were dancing.

It's not unusual for venues to also find a load of valuable stuff left behind at the end of the night (cameras, phones etc), some of which never even gets claimed, presumably because the owners can't be arsed in some instances.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes I know. What I meant is just because someone's wearing a suit it doesn't make them any more trustworthy than a guy wearing a hi-vis jacket and hard hat


You can get away with a lot wearing this as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's like saying all men in suits come across that way and builders don't


I have yet to have someone in bricklayer's garb come up to me to beg money for the way home


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so the as we all know seems a bit misplaced. i don't know whether the albert's got the rep it used to have for thefts: but i think it's interesting that a few quick searches here (for 'bag stolen mango', 'bag stolen pub', 'bag stolen brixton' and varations thereof) didn't seem to show much in the way of awareness or reporting of the problem here.
> 
> perhaps if places do have this sort of reputation then it should be flagged up here.


Bags/phones have occasionally been stolen from the Albert but it's _nowhere near_ as bad as some other Brixton pubs, perhaps because it is self policing to a certain extant because it has locals.

But it goes on all over town, and it's not hugely unlikely that Mango Landin' may currently be having a problem.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> To be honest it's not office workers or builders who are the problem. It's thieves. You can usually recognise them by their striped tops and sacks over the shoulder. But be careful! That might be a French onion seller.


 
That's anti-French that is!


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's anti-French that is!


Imagine if the thief started stealing the onions! The police would have nothing to go on. Especially if the thief thought to wear a beret.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Imagine if the thief started stealing the onions! The police would have nothing to go on. Especially if the thief thought to wear a beret.


 
I'd look under the beret


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2012)

editor said:


> There's been organised gangs targeting pubs and venues around Brixton and when it gets bad it can be very bad indeed. It's why the Dogstar were compelled to install ID checking at the door.


 
Dipping and similar types of non-violent theft from the person were about the only crime category that went noticeably up over the last year.
A bit of "well there's a surprise, not!" given the current economic situation, seeing as it's one of those crimes that does always follow the economic curve quite closely.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> strange how that seems to have passed the internet by entirely.


 
yeah cos the internet knows EVERYTHING


----------



## lefteri (Oct 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dipping and similar types of non-violent theft from the person were about the only crime category that went noticeably up over the last year.
> A bit of "well there's a surprise, not!" given the current economic situation, seeing as it's one of those crimes that does always follow the economic curve quite closely.


 
However, I had my bag nicked from the Mango before the current economic crisis (early 2008 if memory serves) - not a statistic of course, just an isolated incident and not reported to the internet


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2012)

lefteri said:


> yeah cos the internet knows EVERYTHING


with the plethora of news websites, the range of social networking sites and of course the vast number of threads about brixton just on this site, it's strange that the information the op thinks everyone knows hadn't been so widely disseminated as all that.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 23, 2012)

can't believe that many news sites would be that locally specific, social networking sites are generally virtual gated communities of sorts so that basically boils down to this forum - so it appears that MANGO LANDIN': HOTBED OF BAG THIEVERY is breaking news on here


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> with the plethora of news websites, the range of social networking sites and of course the vast number of threads about brixton just on this site, it's strange that the information the op thinks everyone knows hadn't been so widely disseminated as all that.


Perhaps if you went out more in Brixton you'd get a better picture rather than relying on the internet.  I know of a lot of bag thefts that have taken place in various venues, but I don't feel particularly compelled to post up every instance here.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Apparently there's a phone thief there and a ghost. 
http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/mango-landin-london


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh hold on, here's a phone theft from last month:


> Absolutely terrible! Awful staff. Had to wait ages to get served. My phone and wallet were stolen and the staff were incredibly rude and unhelpful. If you value your belongings I wouldn't go to Mango Landin. There are plenty of better places in Brixton.
> http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/pubsandbars/mango-landin-userreview-11944.html


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 23, 2012)

For these reasons I don't understand why anyone ever wears anything other than baggy combats when going out, as the pockets allow you to keep wallet-keys-phone on your person at all times. Pubs and clubs and inebriated customers will attract opportunistic tealeafs everywhere, and Brixton has its fair share of them. Mango Landin on a Fri or Saturday can get so crowded that retrieving a coat from the piles behind seats  (there's no cloakroom) is a mad scrum and there are so many pissed people that it's not surprising things go missing.  No excuse for arsy security or staff though; I've always found them OK there though.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone once left a big bag in the Albert that had the owner's passport, keys, flight tickets, driving licence - the lot.  Turned out he got pissed and forgot his bag when he left.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Someone once left a big bag in the Albert that had the owner's passport, keys, flight tickets, driving licence - the lot. Turned out he got pissed and forgot his bag when he left.


 
I left a laptop in Brady's once. And got it back. Beat that!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Someone once left a big bag in the Albert that had the owner's passport, keys, flight tickets, driving licence - the lot.  Turned out he got pissed and forgot his bag when he left.



Most Saturday's on arrival I have a selection of bags, coats and stuff to file and log at the start of the day. Almost all go back to the owners Saturday/Sunday


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

One Albert drinker left his coat which had his wallet, credit cards, keys, driving licence etc in the pockets. I put it behind the mixing desk at the end of the night.

It was still there _a week later_ so I took another look when I was there for my next club night, recognised his face from his ID cards and handed him his coat. He seemed quite nonchalant about the experience.

Now that's what I call laid back!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Someone once left a big bag in the Albert that had the owner's passport, keys, flight tickets, driving licence - the lot. Turned out he got pissed and forgot his bag when he left.


 
Yeah I left a bag in the Albert once (not with anything particularly important in it) and it wasn't there the next day. If you're getting so pissed you forget you had a bag then you have to lump it though really. 

Having said that I have been there a couple of times when handbags have been stolen right by where people were standing.


----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2012)

I once reported my bike as stolen to the police.  About a week later, my girlfriend spotted in locked outside Boots.  She buttonholed a passer-by and persuaded them to keep an eye on it whilst she tracked me down.  When I saw it ...

... I remembered that I had locked it there myself and forgotten about it 

I blame the fever I had (which is why I'd gone to Boots) rather than alcohol though.


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 23, 2012)

Right then the make-up I replaced. It was the phone, the bag, 2 jackets from a long time ago, purse from India and the bank card which have thrown me. Oh and the £300 for the change of locks, now that was not what I needed.

I had a bit of a look around on Sunday but nothing.

I am a PR so I am taking this to the press as the bar have shown no remorse to me and their security is a joke. Something needs to be done.

They won't hear the last of me.

If you can ask anyone who has ever had their stuff nicked from there to email me on this that would be great.

nuala


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> For these reasons I don't understand why anyone ever wears anything other than baggy combats when going out, as the pockets allow you to keep wallet-keys-phone on your person at all times.


Because phone, wallet and keys fit in my normal jeans pockets?


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 23, 2012)

Look it was lashing rain, I had a birthday cake in my bag for the party we attended in the market and you should not have to restrict yourself when leaving the house because of what might happen!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> Look it was lashing rain, I had a birthday cake in my bag for the party we attended in the market and you should not have to restrict yourself when leaving the house because of what might happen!


I was replying to Forty's suggestion that we should all dress like Bear Grills in order to carry our phone wallet and keys. I think he needs to upgrade his handset.

Seriously though, wait until you have had a chance to speak with Suzie and see how she reacts. She's not going to be able to catch the tosser who took your stuff but hopefully she will appreciate your feedback about the security and give you some reassurance that your complaint will not go unnoticed. Not sure what else she can be expected to do (unless there is CCTV).


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks but she has yet to respond to me. I have left her 3 voice mails and called in the bar. I will be going there this evening to discuss this. She has to take more of a stand on this and not hire bad staff. 
Not even to have a proper website or email is a bit lame in this day and age or to reply to any Tweets.
Thanks again for the tip 
Love that photo
Nuala


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> Look it was lashing rain, I had a birthday cake in my bag for the party we attended in the market and you should not have to restrict yourself when leaving the house because of what might happen!


 
Well true, and whilst on this occasion you can get angry about shirty security staff, who are you going to get angry with if you get mugged?  It shouldn't happen, but if you're going to walk around with a load of valuables, then you're going to get upset if you're mugged.

Wouldn't it just be easier not to take everything out with you and if you must, not to leave it all in one bag?  I know it's dificult for women especially if they're wearing clothes with no pockets though.  Alternatively if you're with friends, you make sure one of them always keeps an eye on bag if you're going to the loo/bar.


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 23, 2012)

I wasn't mugged hun and please stop with the patronising advise. I wasn't drunk, I was the one telling my friends to be careful. I don't think its right to be treated in such a manner, that's my point. Bad things happen but there has to be some level of responsibility taken!  

of course its easier to head out without a bag and I never take a bag when i am local, just this time I was caught out. 

Thanks 

Nuala


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 23, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> I am a PR so I am taking this to the press as the bar have shown no remorse to me and their security is a joke. Something needs to be done.


 
I'm sorry that you lost things, but what are you aiming to achieve from this other than some retribution on the security staff?


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 23, 2012)

This has been happening at this bar for years and I would like this bar to stand up and sort out their door and security!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Or 'use all available exits'. I've tried, believe me I have, but so far it's defeated me.


those are instructions to everybody not just you, so they are correct instructions. 

sympathies to the OP. Can't say I've ever had a problem with security there, but that's well out of order and you are right to feel aggrieved. you should certainly raise it with management.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I'm sorry that you lost things, but what are you aiming to achieve from this other than some retribution on the security staff?


Well, if the staff have been rude - and that review posted earlier suggests it's not the first time - then it can only be good for both the pub and the punters if it's brought to the attention of a wider audience and gets sorted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> I wasn't mugged hun and please stop with the patronising advise. I wasn't drunk, I was the one telling my friends to be careful. I don't think its right to be treated in such a manner, that's my point. Bad things happen but there has to be some level of responsibility taken!
> 
> of course its easier to head out without a bag and I never take a bag when i am local, just this time I was caught out.
> 
> ...


 
Well apologies for my patronising advice!


----------



## gabi (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont think it's unreasonable to take your phone, cards, keys and makeup to the pub tbf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

gabi said:


> I dont think it's unreasonable to take your phone, cards, keys and makeup to the pub tbf


 
Course it's not, but you should either keep an eye on it, keep it on your person or get someone else to keep an eye on it.  You *shouldn't *have to, but it's not a bad idea


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2012)

I wish pubs would do bag clips on the table. It's not hard, they're widely available and although nothing is determined-thief-proof it would help.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I wish pubs would do bag clips on the table. It's not hard, they're widely available and although nothing is determined-thief-proof it would help.


 
Would probably all get snapped off.  Seen plenty of bars where there's hooks under bars to hang coats and bags but they're all disappeared/been broken off never to be replaced


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone needs to invent a mini-tracking device women can chuck in their bags.  Obviously it won't help if your phone, keys etc. have been nicked, but you might get your bag back and any paperwork/photos/non valuables back


----------



## nuala ginty (Oct 23, 2012)

I had the bag in-between my legs, I turned around for 15 sec's to give my mate her bag and mine was swiped. Just like that! 
x


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the worse thing in this situation was the way security mocked nuala. Mango Landing should fire the bastard. I'd go to the police, report the theft but also the way I was treated by security.

There's a bit of a 'blame the victim' thing going on this thread!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> I had the bag in-between my legs, I turned around for 15 sec's to give my mate her bag and mine was swiped. Just like that!
> x


 
That's fast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

girasol said:


> I think the worse thing in this situation was the way security mocked nuala. Mango Landing should fire the bastard. I'd go to the police, report the theft but also the way I was treated by security.
> 
> There's a bit of a 'blame the victim' thing going on this thread!!!!


 
Not at all.  Just saying how it is in busy pubs/nightclubs.  It's not right, and it's not fair, and it's not Nuala's fault.  Was just giving her some "patronising" advice.  I don't know how old she is and how often she goes pubbing/clubbing and so is aware of these problems.  Was more offering advice for the future, but anyway, seems she's savvy enough and just got unlucky, and as this is about the security staff, I'll say no more - except call them twats


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 23, 2012)

girasol said:


> There's a bit of a 'blame the victim' thing going on this thread!!!!


 
Yeah and probably mostly from people who've never been there or in fact go out late at night.
But hey, that's Urban's keyboard warriors..


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well true, and whilst on this occasion you can get angry about shirty security staff, who are you going to get angry with if you get mugged? It shouldn't happen, *but if you're going to walk around with a load of valuables, then you're going to get upset if you're mugged.*


 
And I spose if she doesn't want to make herself a potential rape victim, she shouldn't wear a short skirt either ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And I spose if she doesn't want to make herself a potential rape victim, she shouldn't wear a short skirt either ?


 
I never said that


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 23, 2012)

It's exactly the same sentiment of blaming the victim.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's exactly the same sentiment of blaming the victim.


 
I *wasn't *blaming!  I was giving her future advice in case she was new to the area or not as streetwise as some people.  I forgot about her statement in first post saying the pub had a reputation ok


----------



## paolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's fast


 
You don't even need to turn away.

I've been sat with a group of friends whilst a girl had her bag stolen by someone who was sat next to her, talking to her. He was so deft, none of us spotted him doing it, even whilst we were all staring at him wondering what his patter was leading to. Just a few seconds after he walked away and out of the door of the busy bar, ahaaa...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

It is all very sad. Although the OP does sound like a short drama story written by someone who works in PR. 

(sorry for your loss op) 

Do 'we' all know ML is the worst? Where is the best?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> You don't even need to turn away.
> 
> I've been sat with a group of friends whilst a girl had her bag stolen by someone who was sat next to her, talking to her. He was so deft, none of us spotted him doing it, even whilst we were all staring at him wondering what his patter was leading to. Just a few seconds after he walked away and out of the door of the busy bar, ahaaa...


 
This is true.  These people are very clever and professional at it sometime.  I know at least a couple of people who've had a bag under the table between their feet and it's been nicked.  Or done as nuala did above and turned around briefly and it's gone.  Or been distracted by something (and that is often an intentional diversion). Sure, some people are muppets and leave their bag somewhere unattended and go off and dance, but it can happen to people who are careful too.  I had my phone stolen out of my coat pocket last year at a pub - I'd left it in there as I was waiting for a call and had my hand on it as I was wary of it being stolen, and only took it out for 30 seconds and it was gone.  

And honestly, if someone stole my bag on a Friday night when I just take the basics out with me that would be the best part of £500 of stuff just with my phone, any cash, makeup and the cost of having to get the locks changed if someone stole my keys.  It's all insured but it doesn't mean it's any less of a pain in the arse.

Anyway, I think it would be helpful if people could stop blaming the victim.  It's not like she was walking down the road waving a wad of cash saying please steal me ffs 

Nuala - I hope you get this all sorted and Mango Landing become slightly more helpful.  It would be a real shame if they don't.  As much as anything they should realise it's in their interests to make sure that this doesn't happen to their punters.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> This is true. These people are very clever and professional at it sometime. I know at least a couple of people who've had a bag under the table between their feet and it's been nicked. Or done as nuala did above and turned around briefly and it's gone. Or been distracted by something (and that is often an intentional diversion). Sure, some people are muppets and leave their bag somewhere unattended and go off and dance, but it can happen to people who are careful too. I had my phone stolen out of my coat pocket last year at a pub - I'd left it in there as I was waiting for a call and had my hand on it as I was wary of it being stolen, and only took it out for 30 seconds and it was gone.
> 
> And honestly, if someone stole my bag on a Friday night when I just take the basics out with me that would be the best part of £500 of stuff just with my phone, any cash, makeup and the cost of having to get the locks changed if someone stole my keys. It's all insured but it doesn't mean it's any less of a pain in the arse.
> 
> ...


 
I had my bus pass and debit card nicked from my pocket whilst on a bus wearing my jacket. Had just put money on Oyster as well


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> You don't even need to turn away.
> 
> I've been sat with a group of friends whilst a girl had her bag stolen by someone who was sat next to her, talking to her. He was so deft, none of us spotted him doing it, even whilst we were all staring at him wondering what his patter was leading to. Just a few seconds after he walked away and out of the door of the busy bar, ahaaa...


 
Yep. Had this happen in The Prince, when people still used to go in there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And I spose if she doesn't want to make herself a potential rape victim, she shouldn't wear a short skirt either ?


i think it's the case that even rapists have given up on the auld 'she was asking for it, y'honour' defence.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

If you've got a smartphone it's REALLY worth installing tracking software on it as there's a decent chance it might lead the police to the thief if your handset gets nicked. There's loads of free solutions like the excellent http://preyproject.com/ which runs on most platforms.

If you have an Android phone, Cerberus is a really powerful app that lets you track a stolen phone from any computer, grab photos and loads more sneaky stuff:


> Remote control allows you to perform many operations on your device, like:
> - Locate and track it
> - Start a loud alarm, even if the device is set to silent mode
> - Wipe the internal memory and the SD card
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> If you've got a smartphone it's REALLY worth installing tracking software on it as there's a decent chance it might lead the police to the thief if your handset gets nicked. There's loads of free solutions like the excellent http://preyproject.com/ which runs on most platforms.
> 
> If you have an Android phone, Cerberus is a really powerful app that lets you track a stolen phone from any computer and grab photos of loads more:


You have just reminded me that I installed Prey on my PC. Had completely forgotten!


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> If you've got a smartphone it's REALLY worth installing tracking software on it as there's a decent chance it might lead the police to the thief if your handset gets nicked. There's loads of free solutions like the excellent http://preyproject.com/ which runs on most platforms.
> 
> If you have an Android phone, Cerberus is a really powerful app that lets you track a stolen phone from any computer, grab photos and loads more sneaky stuff:


 
Will have to get round to doing this at some point.

Can you also use it if your phone is er, confiscated?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Will have to get round to doing this at some point.
> 
> Can you also use it if your phone is er, confiscated?


 
You can track mobiles anyway can't you?  There's parents that do it with their kids


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

No idea.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Will have to get round to doing this at some point.
> 
> Can you also use it if your phone is er, confiscated?



You can. It is really good. Upload for a free week (I think) trial. After that it is £2.42 as a one off payment. I have logged in on my PC and you can do pretty much anything remotely. 

Just download the free trial now. 

I think (Ed may correct me) that when you own the app you can move it to an upgraded handset too. Well worth it.


----------



## gabi (Oct 23, 2012)

iPhones come with that function pre-loaded (iCloud)


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You can. It is really good. Upload for a free week (I think) trial. After that it is £2.42 as a one off payment. I have logged in on my PC and you can do pretty much anything remotely.
> 
> Just download the free trial now.
> 
> I think (Ed may correct me) that when you own the app you can move it to an upgraded handset too. Well worth it.


Once you've bought the app you can install it on any compatible device you own.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.followus.co.uk/

http://www.phone-tracking.co.uk/


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

gabi said:


> iPhones come with that function pre-loaded (iCloud)


With some of the functionality, yes.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> http://www.followus.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.phone-tracking.co.uk/


Really not sure why you'd want to pay so much for those services.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Really not sure why you'd want to pay so much for those services.


 
Well I wouldn't, and I realise there's free things available (I assume).  I was just showing Onket that such a facility did exist, but I don't use them so know nothing about them.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I wouldn't, and I realise there's free things available (I assume). I was just showing Onket that such a facility did exist, but I don't use them so know nothing about them.


 
Er, thanks.


----------



## George & Bill (Oct 23, 2012)

The world is full of incorrectly used statements and commands, like "Please place all gels and liquids into a clear clear plastic bag" - what, all gels and and liquids IN THE UNIVERSE, you say? That's IMPOSSIBLE and RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!

Such lapses of linguistic logic can be somewhat annoying.

But they are seldom as annoying as the people who insist on relentlessly pointing them out.


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I wish pubs would do bag clips on the table. It's not hard, they're widely available and although nothing is determined-thief-proof it would help.


My sister in law gave me a portable bag clip- it's like a claw thing that grips the edge of the table, whatever size it is. Genius.

Never remember to take it with me, mind...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> My sister in law gave me a portable bag clip- it's like a claw thing that grips the edge of the table, whatever size it is. Genius.
> 
> Never remember to take it with me, mind...


 
Probably for the best, someone might nick it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Probably for the best, someone might nick it


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> If you've got a smartphone it's REALLY worth installing tracking software on it as there's a decent chance it might lead the police to the thief if your handset gets nicked. There's loads of free solutions like the excellent http://preyproject.com/ which runs on most platforms.
> 
> If you have an Android phone, Cerberus is a really powerful app that lets you track a stolen phone from any computer, grab photos and loads more sneaky stuff:


 
Looking at this now, but very weary of activating admin security policy: 'will allow the application to peform the following

! Erase all data


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2012)

girasol said:


> Looking at this now, but very weary of activating admin security policy: 'will allow the application to peform the following
> 
> ! Erase all data


 
Can't you save it first?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

I logged into mine and took some remote photos, sent texts and stuff. I do suggest not pressing the 'erase all data' button though


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

girasol said:


> Looking at this now, but very weary of activating admin security policy: 'will allow the application to peform the following
> 
> ! Erase all data


Well that's what you'd want to do if someone had just purloined your handset.


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I logged into mine and took some remote photos, sent texts and stuff. I do suggest not pressing the 'erase all data' button though


 
Having some fun with it now.  But not given it full admin powers...  Can't take photos though, probs needs full perms for that


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Cerberus is _well_ worth the minimal dosh if you have an Android phone.


----------



## girasol (Oct 24, 2012)

oh, wow, just checked my inbox and the photos I tried to take last night and thought didn't get taken were in my inbox!  Same for the video   Impressed!  Will buy, thanks @editor


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Ooh! the @ thing works now


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Ooh! the @ thing works now


What's it do?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> What's it do?


 
@Rushy


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Rushy said:


> What's it do?


Tells me that someone has mentioned me in my alerts drop down.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Cerberus is _well_ worth the minimal dosh if you have an Android phone.


 
Holy shit this is AWESOME!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

I've got prey on my laptop and it offers a phone service too, would I be as well to go with that that or do cerberus instead? 

Also HTC has no memory left so if either involves an app on the phone I'll wait til I have a new one.  NOT another HTC if, like this one, you have to basically hack it to access 99% of the memory.


----------



## girasol (Oct 24, 2012)

Low on memory too and Cerberus won't get moved to the card, it can only live on phone memory...

I noticed that since the google maps upgrade a good 12MB of memory gets allocated to it just for being alive. I just undid the upgrade to solve that...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

nuala ginty said:


> I had the bag in-between my legs, I turned around for 15 sec's to give my mate her bag and mine was swiped. Just like that!
> x


Any luck with the staff/manager yet?

You gonna report it to the police?

It might be worth it - esp. if there is a recurring problem like you say - people often don't report bag thefts because they don't think the police will do anything and the likelihood of getting stuff back is low. But making them aware of the problem might help in the long run (they might even visit ML with some advice) and someone may have even handed some of your stuff in... (Probably more constructive than leaving a load of bad reviews on Beer in the Evening or whatever... )


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 24, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Holy shit this is AWESOME!


 
A bit weird in that you could install it on someone else's phone too as a spy tool


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Cerberus is _well_ worth the minimal dosh if you have an Android phone.


This excellent!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 24, 2012)

If you emailed them, expect a lengthy wait. If you called, they should get back to you within a couple of days.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 24, 2012)

nagapie said:


> If you emailed them, expect a lengthy wait. If you called, they should get back to you within a couple of days.


 
Or add them on facebook, they seem to be on there regular enough. https://www.facebook.com/mango.landin


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Or add them on facebook, they seem to be on there regular enough. https://www.facebook.com/mango.landin


Their homepage map puts them on The Strand. Either they've moved or they're using Apple Maps.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 25, 2012)

tea-leafing can happen even in reputedly salubrious areas

http://www.metro.co.uk/olympics/915996-british-duo-launch-twitter-appeal-for-stolen-olympic-medals


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Cerberus is _well_ worth the minimal dosh if you have an Android phone.


Since installing it I have "Safe Mode" showing in the bottom right hand corner of my GS2 handset. Any one else get that or know what it means?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

How odd. Try turning turn off the phone, take out the battery for 60 seconds or so and then power up. Safe mode should be gone.

Oh, and don't press anything when the phone is starting up!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2012)

I've known Mango Landing, for some time, as somewhere to watch out for stuff being nicked. I can think of at least one time I've been there with a friend who had stuff nicked, pretty much from under their noses by a "well-dressed" person. I think it's probably to do with a combination of several entrance/exits which lead directly from busy areas onto the street, a relatively wealthy crowd (on weekends at least) and the fact that it can be pretty packed.

I had my phone nicked on a night involving ML. 

So I am always extra watchful in there. I find it an ok place though, and have never had any particular issues with staff or bouncers.

Not sure what the OP wanted them to do really, it's not as if bar staff can magically make her possessions reappear once they're halfway down Brixton Water Lane.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheers. That seems to have done the trick.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Not sure what the OP wanted them to do really, it's not as if bar staff can magically make her possessions reappear once they're halfway down Brixton Water Lane.


 
A bit of civility and understanding might not be too much to ask, though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

Not laughing in her face would have been a given, I reckon.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2012)

I dunno though, 'customers' are a fucking pain that should be discouraged where possible.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

Mabe it was 'security' wot done it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Their homepage map puts them on The Strand. Either they've moved or they're using Apple Maps.


 
Shows as Brixton for me


----------



## co-op (Oct 25, 2012)

I've known stuff get nicked at ML. Don't know if it's worse than other boozers in Brixton, for a while it was a place where it seemed like everyone got pretty trashed so maybe it was just easier?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Shows as Brixton for me


Still at The Strand for me:


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Weird, displays like this on mine...


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

F'kin Facebook.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Mabe it was 'security' wot done it.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


>


What did it used to be anyway? The St Matthew? It was just the estate pub, not a "a refreshing oasis in the urban jungle" that's for sure.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> What did it used to be anyway? The St Matthew? It was just the estate pub, not a "a refreshing oasis in the urban jungle" that's for sure.


 
The Hope

It had a very very short barwoman who reminded you of the barmaid in Cheers (Carla).

I seem to have some vague recollection of her entering "shortest barmaid in Britain", but that may have been a dream

There used to be two old boys who went in there all the time who used to be in the RAF during WWII


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

It was Babushka before Mango Landin.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

I probably spent more money in Babushka per visit than any other pub in Brixton. Those bloody vodka shots (and their early cashback/card payment service) provided the roots of my first financial ruination. Happy drunken days


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> It was Babushka before Mango Landin.


 
forgot about that


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2012)

I remember going to a squat party there after J-day one year. Probably about 2003/4?

At least I think it was there...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

Good squat parties, but seriously messy too. There the was the original debached Babushka, then a relaunch (with stupidly high tables iirc) that attempted to take it upmarket and lose some of its dodgy reputation. Which of course led to any character being lost and the place declining until the doors shut, soon to be squatted


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 25, 2012)

Was it not something before Babushka? I ask as someone who has walked past it a thousand times without ever going in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Was it not something before Babushka? I ask as someone who has walked past it a thousand times without ever going in.


 
Brixton Bar?

No, that was somewhere else.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah it was Babushka's from the mid/late 90s until about 2003 iirc. Tarranau is right, it was well expensive! They had another branch on Camberwell Church Street which was equally wallet-emptying. It closed and was squatted for a bit, and reopened as Mango Landin in about 2005 I think.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2012)

Ach, it's was only about £1 a vodka shot. But with so many flavours (generally melted chocolate bars, fat skimmed off, added to vodka) as chasers, the cost soon mounted up and up and up. I

I was still getting used to the principle that money spent on your debit card when drunk actually was real money in those days tbf. A costly novelty back then.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2012)

I have it in my head that Mango Landin was originally a little place sort of vaguely opposite the entrance to the Lido on whatever that road is called. Felt sort of unofficial and was open late. Then it moved to where it is now, or were there two mango Landins for a while and or/something about the move being due to the couple that ran the first one splitting up and hence two operations. Or something. Or have I made all that up in my head?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I have it in my head that Mango Landin was originally a little place sort of vaguely opposite the entrance to the Lido on whatever that road is called. Felt sort of unofficial and was open late. Then it moved to where it is now, or were there two mango Landins for a while and or/something about the move being due to the couple that ran the first one splitting up and hence two operations. Or something. Or have I made all that up in my head?


 
iirc Sue had Bar127 for a while before moving to Mango Landin


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah it was Babushka's from the mid/late 90s until about 2003 iirc. Tarranau is right, it was well expensive! They had another branch on Camberwell Church Street which was equally wallet-emptying. It closed and was squatted for a bit, and reopened as Mango Landin in about 2005 I think.


 
That squat made me bored of drugs. Don't think I've caned it since they shut. Those years sound abut right.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> iirc Sue had Bar127 for a while before moving to Mango Landin


this. Then she inherited mango.


----------



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd like to know how nuala has got on. (PM me).

It's shit getting your stuff nicked, and way worse if cunts take the piss out of you for being a victim.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

paolo said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how nuala has got on. (PM me).



If nuala is 'in PR' how come we don't all know?


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear about this, I didn't have a clue Mango Landin has a problem with thefts, I go there a bit, so will keep an eye out in future. 

After having my £400 smartphone nicked out of my bag which was closed and across my body in The Albert (I always keep bags with me in pubs), I now always make sure my bag is positioned in front of me rather than towards the side. There are some very clever pickpockets out there.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2012)

How did you get on, Nuala? I am shocked to hear about the unsympathetic manner of the staff at Mango.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2012)

This thread title grates, as I have experienced really truly disgraceful security (from another venue not in Brixton some time ago). Thread title makes me


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2012)

could have been worse


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

han said:


> I'm surprised to hear about this, I didn't have a clue Mango Landin has a problem with thefts, I go there a bit, so will keep an eye out in future.
> 
> After having my £400 smartphone nicked out of my bag which was closed and across my body in The Albert (I always keep bags with me in pubs), I now always make sure my bag is positioned in front of me rather than towards the side. There are some very clever pickpockets out there.


 
Tell me about it, I had a fresh packet of baccy stolen from one of my side pockets in there the other week, yes, a large 35g pack of American Spirit.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2012)

Flippin 'eck.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

and it wasn't even insured


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> and it wasn't even insured


let this be a lesson to you to carry a pack of old holborn to hand over to muggers etc while keeping your decent baccy elsewhere on your person.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

paolo said:


> I'd like to know how nuala has got on. (PM me).





Badgers said:


> If nuala is 'in PR' how come we don't all know?





han said:


> How did you get on, Nuala? I am shocked to hear about the unsympathetic manner of the staff at Mango.


She is on Twitter, which appears to be the favoured mode of communication: https://twitter.com/NualaGintyPR


----------



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

han said:


> I'm surprised to hear about this, I didn't have a clue Mango Landin has a problem with thefts, I go there a bit, so will keep an eye out in future.


 
Not specific to Mango I think... happening at various busy places on the weekend (e.g including the hoot etc etc).


----------



## Niadh (Oct 26, 2012)

I think bag theft is endemic to the whole of Brixton(and any other inner city area tbf) not just mango landin....  I couldn't comment on the security as when I went there, there wasn't any.... but generally most security personnel aren't working doors because of their charming personalities!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 26, 2012)

Have booked Mango for our Christmas residents' 'street' party on Dec 11.

Will keep a watch out. It's a private party at least, which may help.


----------



## DJ Claw (Oct 30, 2012)

We're all so sorry to hear about Nuala's bag being stolen and we all are very concerned about this problem. I have been a regular DJ @Mango Landin for many years and have seen this happen now and again. I have also lived in Brixton all my life and know that it is not an easy place to live. However Mango Landin has always been a friendly welcoming venue for me and I have seen how the locals have blended with newer residents creating a fantastic place to be. Nuala come down Thursdays and joins us for the open deck, vinyl only night and what can I say...I'll buy you a drink. Have a good week... Claw


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 27, 2012)

So why did Nuala's thread about replacement phones get deleted? Did she turn out to be a PR from a rival club or something?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 29, 2012)

Wasn't deleted, just binned. We don't allow the boards to be used for cash transactions for goods.


----------



## Onket (Dec 29, 2012)

Well that entirely depends. I have seen 'established posters' allowed to do it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well that entirely depends. I have seen 'established posters' allowed to do it.


Well, no-one has PMed me about those.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well that entirely depends. I have seen 'established posters' allowed to do it.


I haven't see the thread in question here, but the rule is generally: ask first. And most 'established posters' do just that.


----------



## Onket (Dec 29, 2012)

It was a while ago. Probably missed by the mods.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 30, 2012)

Nuala's twitter seems to be mostly club/PR related, so I'd take her Mango lashing with a pinch of salt.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah, i have to admit when someone who works for rival bars slates another place that i've always found to be friendly and cool i do feel a little sus about it.


----------

